# Censorship foes roll out antipiracy plan, say stop "butchering the Internet"



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Censorship foes roll out antipiracy plan, say stop "butchering the Internet".



> *It's a battle of the Congressional antipiracy acronyms. In one corner are SOPA and PROTECT IP, the House and Senate bills that would bring site blocking, search engine de-listing, and more to the US in an effort to stop "rogue" sites. In the other corner, today's challenger: the Online Protection & Enforcement of Digital Trade Act, called the "OPEN" Act (PDF).*
> 
> OPEN has been spearheaded by Senator Ron Wyden (D-OR) and Rep. Darrell Issa (R-CA), who released draft text of the plan today on a special website that invites citizen comment and reaction before the text is finalized.
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Constitutional Scholars Explain Why SOPA & PROTECT IP Do Not Pass First Amendment Scrutiny.



> *We had already mentioned that one of the foremost Constitutional scholars around, Laurence Tribe, had come out against Congress's attempts to modify copyright law through SOPA. Some complained that he didn't get into specifics. However, he's now sent a letter detailing the problems in the bill (pdf) and why it violates the First Amendment. There are many, many reasons, with lots of details and citations, but here's just an example:...*


-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The OPEN Act: significantly flawed, but more salvageable than SOPA/PROTECT-IP.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Internet pioneers oppose US online piracy bills.



> *The founders of Craigslist, eBay, Google, Twitter, Yahoo! and other Internet giants expressed concern to the US Congress on Wednesday over legislation intended to crack down on online piracy.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

